# Why didn't---



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Why didn't Tarzan have a beard? I don't ever remember seeing any place for him to purchase a razor.

And while we're on this same line of thinking, why did Superman let bullets bounce off his chest or catch them in his teeth, but would duck if someone threw a revolver at him?

Cruiser


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Superman didn't want a bruise or a dent marring his Superhero face.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Why would Thurston and Lovey Howell go on a three hour tour on a rented boat? Wouldn't they have had their own yacht? 

While we're on the subject; Ginger or Mary Ann?


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*maybe they flew there...on a pteradactyl*



pt4u67 said:


> Why would Thurston and Lovey Howell go on a three hour tour on a rented boat?


As evidenced by that trunk they brought along, they were on vacation.

I've always been bugged by the oil tycoons on _The Flintstones_. What did they use oil for - cars were foot-powered and everything else was powered by animals. Actually, most of these animals were the very dinosaurs that had not yet turned into oil anyway!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Chats, they were the Pioneers of Industry preparing the way for the modern barons. 

Besides, I believe they had reserves of oil from the decayed trilobite fossils.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> And while we're on this same line of thinking, why did Superman let bullets bounce off his chest or catch them in his teeth, but would duck if someone threw a revolver at him?


cause Superman was invincible.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

pt4u67 said:


> Why would Thurston and Lovey Howell go on a three hour tour on a rented boat? Wouldn't they have had their own yacht?
> 
> While we're on the subject; Ginger or Mary Ann?


Cheeta regularly ate Tarzan's facial hair. One night stand with Ginger...marry Mary Ann. What exactly did Ward Cleaver do for a living besides, of course, "going to the office?"


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

Howard said:


> cause Superman was invincible.


??? 

Which retruns us to the same question: If he was invincible then _why did he duck_?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

pt4u67 said:


> Why would Thurston and Lovey Howell go on a three hour tour on a rented boat? Wouldn't they have had their own yacht?
> 
> While we're on the subject; Ginger or Mary Ann?


The Howells were from New England; they probably did have a yacht but it wasn't in Hawaii.

The boat left Honolulu and must have been en route to another island when the storm blew them off course. Based on the quantity of luggage the Howells and Ginger brought, they may have been going to a resort (the Howells as guests, Ginger as an entertainer).


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> What exactly did Ward Cleaver do for a living besides, of course, "going to the office?"


I think it was mentioned several times that he was in the insurance business.

Cruiser


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Wizard;847761Which retruns us to the same question: If he was invincible then [I said:


> why did he duck[/i]?


Some probably aren't old enough to remember the Superman television series. To bring them up to speed, whenever someone would start shooting at Superman with a gun he would stick out his chest and let the bullets bounce off. Sometimes he would catch one in his teeth. When the bad guy would run out of bullets he would almost always throw his gun at Superman, and Superman would duck to keep from getting hit by the gun.

Also, why did Superman always run a few steps and then jump up into the air to start flying. Why not just take off from where he was standing? And why fly in a prone position with his arms stuck out in front of him? What exactly did that accomplish?

I wish I hadn't started thinking about these things.

Cruiser


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> Some probably aren't old enough to remember the Superman television series. To bring them up to speed, whenever someone would start shooting at Superman with a gun he would stick out his chest and let the bullets bounce off. Sometimes he would catch one in his teeth. When the bad guy would run out of bullets he would almost always throw his gun at Superman, and Superman would duck to keep from getting hit by the gun.
> 
> Also, why did Superman always run a few steps and then jump up into the air to start flying. Why not just take off from where he was standing? And why fly in a prone position with his arms stuck out in front of him? What exactly did that accomplish?
> 
> ...



Superman may be bulletproof, but if something's coming at your eyes, you duck.
He took a few steps because, like an airplane, he has to be moving before he can begin flying.
And since, unlike a plane, the air flow over his arms (wings) isn't part of the equation for lift, he places his arms in front of him like a diver to reduce drag.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> Some probably aren't old enough to remember the Superman television series. To bring them up to speed, whenever someone would start shooting at Superman with a gun he would stick out his chest and let the bullets bounce off. Sometimes he would catch one in his teeth. When the bad guy would run out of bullets he would almost always throw his gun at Superman, and Superman would duck to keep from getting hit by the gun.
> 
> Also, why did Superman always run a few steps and then jump up into the air to start flying. Why not just take off from where he was standing? And why fly in a prone position *with his arms stuck out in front of him*? What exactly did that accomplish?
> 
> ...


The first time he took a seagull to the teeth was the last time, damnit!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> ...What exactly did Ward Cleaver do for a living besides, of course, "going to the office?"


While I don't have any idea what Ward did for a living, I did break into hysterics every time June would say, "Ward, do you think you were a little hard on the Beaver last night?" Some of those scripts would never get past the censors these days!


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> While I don't have any idea what Ward did for a living, I did break into hysterics every time June would say, "Ward, do you think you were a little hard on the Beaver last night?" Some of those scripts would never get past the censors these days!


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> Some probably aren't old enough to remember the Superman television series. To bring them up to speed, whenever someone would start shooting at Superman with a gun he would stick out his chest and let the bullets bounce off. Sometimes he would catch one in his teeth. When the bad guy would run out of bullets he would almost always throw his gun at Superman, and Superman would duck to keep from getting hit by the gun.
> 
> *Also, why did Superman always run a few steps and then jump up into the air to start flying. Why not just take off from where he was standing?* And why fly in a prone position with his arms stuck out in front of him? What exactly did that accomplish?
> 
> ...


Kids these days! Actually in the 70's/80's movies with Christopher Reeve and in the 90's Dean Cain TV series he was able to take of without a runway. I personally like George Reeves' trampoline bounce out the window from the 50's.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> While I don't have any idea what Ward did for a living, I did break into hysterics every time June would say, "Ward, do you think you were a little hard on the Beaver last night?" Some of those scripts would never get past the censors these days!


With those twin beds sex was probably difficult for them. Poor June!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

KenR said:


> With those twin beds sex was probably difficult for them. Poor June!


Maybe June was the one who requested the twin beds! Considering how hard Ward was on the Beaver. It's no wonder they didn't have seperate bedrooms!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

KenR said:


> With those twin beds sex was probably difficult for them. Poor June!


To be honest with you I don't remember any scenes in Ward and June's bedroom; however, I do remember plenty of scenes in Rob and Laura's bedroom with their very visible twin beds.

Cruiser


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Everyone familiar with the scenes of horses galloping out of freight cars, ie Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid or the Wild Bunch?
Those scenes are set up with an invisible to the camera ramp on the opposite side with well trained horses and riders galloping up,through and out at speed.

George Reeves ducked, simply because those studio props were often as not the real thing. Ironicaly, Reeves did die of a gunshot wound, ruled suicide but just as likely a murder.


----------



## egerland (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm surprised "Leave It To Beaver" did not spin off more movie/TV show names over the years...

"Quantum of Beaver"
"Secret Life of Beavers"
"Hill Street Beavers"
"I Dream of Beaver"

you get the idea :idea:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

pt4u67 said:


> Why would Thurston and Lovey Howell go on a three hour tour on a rented boat? Wouldn't they have had their own yacht?
> 
> While we're on the subject; Ginger or Mary Ann?


Mary Ann, natch


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

When it comes to rationalizing absurd ideas you guys are lightweights. 

Ward went to the office and did nothing. He had a secretary. He had twin beds because he was too tired after his detours to collect insurance premiums from the rich widow lady (his best customer) and of course he had to keep her happy so he could pay for June's wardobe.

The answer to the most important question facing mankind -Ginger or MaryAnne- obviously Maryanne. Any other answer is wrong...unless you are one of those guys that prefers the professor.

Superman needed a quick boost to achieve flight velocity. The slow rise uses too much energy. And of course the bounce is best when going out windows. 
The arms out front cuts drag and is a precept for improved aerodynamics that the cape can achieve ( but only if turbulence is minimal.) He should withdraw his arms in lightning and rise above the clouds but they never show that.
Oh, and on a tangent Cloe is not really Wonderwoman's daughter and Linda Carter is not really nuts (it was entrapment)

Tarzan did not shave because he used a Tangerine/Guava depilatory.
The rumors about him and Cheeta were never confirmed.

See all of the worlds useless answers are here for the asking. It takes imagination to be truly silly. Being demented is a bonus.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Miket61 said:


> Superman may be bulletproof, but if something's coming at your eyes, you duck.
> He took a few steps because, like an airplane, he has to be moving before he can begin flying.
> And since, unlike a plane, the air flow over his arms (wings) isn't part of the equation for lift, he places his arms in front of him like a diver to reduce drag.


But has he ever crashed into a building once during the episodes?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

The contemporary superhero's progenitor was a chicano from California!
Zorro had it all; dual personality, cape,mask, the Z on walls.
Most important, there is a complete vagueness of the time in Old Clifornia he actually lived.
I like to think his descendant is quietly living in East L.A. with a cherry red 1964 Chevy Impala with hydraulic lifts and dingle balls,ever vigilant should Arnold Swartzenegger Jerry Brown and Antonio Villaregosa ever join forces.


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

egerland said:


> I'm surprised "Leave It To Beaver" did not spin off more movie/TV show names over the years...
> 
> "Quantum of Beaver"
> "Secret Life of Beavers"
> ...


"Ward, you were really hard on the beaver last night!"


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

For me, the dopiest convention in popular culture -- and I know it's explained somewhere, but still -- is that no one realizes that Clark Kent is Superman. Even if you assumed that people were somehow blocked from seeing that they look alike, there is still the little matter that they are never around at the same time. And Lois Lane is an investigative reporter, for goodness sake!


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

You want a 'willing suspension of disbelief' or whatever theater calls it? Lindsey Wagner, who some may recall as The bionic Woman is doing commercials for a bed company in California. She informs us it has provided the sleep she didn't realise she's been missing during her busy career. Lindsey then gets intimate and reveals her adjustment number is 27 or something. 
I haven't pried to deeply into Lindsey's 'busy career' so I will be generous and assume she does summer stock in New England or moved behind the camera like a few others.
But to be honest, peole who pretend to be what they are not endorsing anything is a little scary.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Also remember that Superman had a pouch in his cape in which he stored his clothes when he assumed his Superman identity. What the heck kind of material could be compressed into that small of a space and then come back out unwrinkled. And that still didn't explain what he did with his shoes and glasses.

Cruiser


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

In the _Harry Potter_ series, the Ministry of Magic has a team of people who go out and cast "confounding spells" on any non-magical person ("muggle") who accidentally witnesses an act of magic.

This would be the only explanation for Larry Tate dining with Queen Victoria and Napoleon and not figuring out that Samantha didn't just have a bunch of relatives with identity disorders.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"Larry Tate dining with Queen Victoria and Napoleon"

This runs parallel to Zander's wedding with all of the demons of Hell in attendance. I miss Buffy.

In truth I see this all of the time in the real world. People ignore what they don't want to see or are easily swayed to disbelieve what they have seen or even believe what they are told to see.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cruiser said:


> Also remember that Superman had a pouch in his cape in which he stored his clothes when he assumed his Superman identity. What the heck kind of material could be compressed into that small of a space and then come back out unwrinkled. And that still didn't explain what he did with his shoes and glasses.
> 
> Cruiser


And why did he change his clothes in a telephone booth and why not a men's locker room?


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> Also remember that Superman had a pouch in his cape in which he stored his clothes when he assumed his Superman identity. What the heck kind of material could be compressed into that small of a space and then come back out unwrinkled. And that still didn't explain what he did with his shoes and glasses.
> 
> Cruiser


Land's End Non-Iron! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

topbroker said:


> For me, the dopiest convention in popular culture -- and I know it's explained somewhere, but still -- is that no one realizes that Clark Kent is Superman. Even if you assumed that people were somehow blocked from seeing that they look alike, there is still the little matter that they are never around at the same time. And Lois Lane is an investigative reporter, for goodness sake!


Topbroker: We can't expect the lovely Lois Lane to have both beauty and brains...can we? Perhaps she just couldn't see past those birth control glasses (that's what we called them, when they were worn by the ladies) that Clark wore!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Cruiser, before Superman put his suit and shirt back on, he used his X-ray eyes to boil some water and then steamed out the wrinkles. I should think that was obvious.

Lois Lane was obviously in the tank for Superman.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Cruiser, before Superman put his suit and shirt back on, he used his X-ray eyes to boil some water and then steamed out the wrinkles. I should think that was obvious.


OK Mister Smarty Pants, since you obviously have all the answers; what about his shoes and glasses? To paraphrase the Coke commercial, put on your trivia pants and walk down that path. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

topbroker said:


> For me, the dopiest convention in popular culture -- and I know it's explained somewhere, but still -- is that no one realizes that Clark Kent is Superman. Even if you assumed that people were somehow blocked from seeing that they look alike, there is still the little matter that they are never around at the same time. And Lois Lane is an investigative reporter, for goodness sake!


Superman did not wear a mask. There was no reason for anyone to think he had a secret alter-ego. Clark was able to blend in because no one was looking.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> OK Mister Smarty Pants, since you obviously have all the answers; what about his shoes and glasses? To paraphrase the Coke commercial, put on your trivia pants and walk down that path. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


He left them in the phone booth. When he was ready to change back, Tarzan and Cheetah brought him his clothes.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"He left them in the phone booth. When he was ready to change back, Tarzan and Cheetah brought him his clothes."

Divine logic. I missed that entirely.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

pt4u67 said:


> While we're on the subject; Ginger or Mary Ann?


Why not both? Your competition would be Gilligan, the Skipper, and a scientist who could build a radio out of coconuts, but couldn't patch a hole in a boat.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

And why couldn't they get off the island?


----------

